# Key Fob Mod????



## CreaseKeeper28 (Jan 27, 2006)

Ok, i've heard talk about being able to use your key fob to put the windows up and down in the MKIV. I've got an 03 GTi....
so, how do i get about doin that?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Key Fob Mod???? (CreaseKeeper28)*

No dice for you:
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_4.html#4.14


----------



## CreaseKeeper28 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Key Fob Mod???? ([email protected])*

well, according to that...i can buy the product that will work with my model??
was more curiosity....i'm possibly getting out of my car soon....
BUT...
it looks as if it's a ?simple? mod for the MKV? no?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Key Fob Mod???? (CreaseKeeper28)*

Easy to use VAG-COM for that feature in Mk5's.


----------



## CreaseKeeper28 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: Key Fob Mod???? ([email protected])*

But of course.








well, once i get my butt in an MKV....i guess i'll have to get some














ready...and give you a call....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Key Fob Mod???? (CreaseKeeper28)*

Thought we just needed a module..?
i'll back this up with a source reference later on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: Key Fob Mod???? (KoolTrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KoolTrix* »_Thought we just needed a module..?
i'll back this up with a source reference later on.

Did you read this link posted above?
http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/faq_4.html#4.14


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Key Fob Mod???? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
4.14 Can I use VAG-COM to make my windows roll up and down using my keyfob remote?
Many Audi vehicles can be recoded to allow this function, see this example. Unfortunately, most VW models do not have the same capability. In order to make your windows roll up and down using your remote in most older VW models, you'll need to add extra hardware such as the Remote Window Controller from Alientech. The Mk5 based vehicles such as the latest Rabbit/Jetta/GTI and B6 Passat can use these instructions
The AlienWindow controller works on the following VW Vehicles: all New Beetles, 1999.5 and later Jetta/Golf (A4 chassis), 1998 and later Passat (B5 chassis). 
The price is US $60, shipping worldwide included (note about Mexican orders). To order, send a personal check (held 5 days) or money order payable (International, please send an International Money Order in US funds) to "Alientech, LLC" at: 
Alientech, LLC 
POB 753 
Hamburg, MI 48139-0753 
USA 


DID I READ THIS? NOPE.


_Modified by KoolTrix at 7:20 AM 2-1-2008_


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Key Fob Mod???? (KoolTrix)*

this is what i read:
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...erior
[BOTTOM OF THE PAGE]
KVW100 Window Roll Up/Down Flash Load Module ES#7204 
For years Audi owners have had the luxury of being able to control window up and down functions via keyfob remote. Now Volkswagen owners can enjoy the same feature! The KVW100 is a single use flash load device that will program your VW convenience control module with the necessary coding to control your windows via key fob remote. Installation is extremely easy and can be completed in minutes. Please note this is not a feature that can be enabled via VAG-COM this unit flashes the convenience control module with new coding.Modules 1C0 or 6Q0
1C0 or 6Q0 control module
Model Year 2000-2005 Golf Jetta New Beetle
2003-2005 Passat 

One touch lock button :: Windows and sunroof roll up and close automatically 
Lock and trunk buttons :: (lock+trunk) :: Windows and sunroof maintain original position 
Hold remote unlock button :: Windows will roll down until unlock button is released 
1J0 Control Module
Model Year 1999.5-2001 Golf Jetta New Beetle
2001-2002 Passat

Press and hold lock :: Windows and sunroof roll up and close until button released 
Press and hold unlock :: Windows roll down until button is released 

$$$59.95


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Key Fob Mod???? (KoolTrix)*

maybe its the same part? idunno. im just a noob on the site and to volkswagens/euro cars. =P


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Basically that KVW100 showed up from some Chinese vendor a few years ago. I guess its safe because now ECS tuning sells it. It's either modifying a sting in the EEPROM or its loading the firmware off a passat ZKE module or who knows what.
Personally I wouldn't trust that and would rather use this: http://www.alientech.net/


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_Basically that KVW100 showed up from some Chinese vendor a few years ago. I guess its safe because now ECS tuning sells it. 

Dunno about that:
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=202455


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Sorry I was being sarcastic about the ECS thing. Just because they start selling a cheap chinese product (probably with pirated firmware is what I think) doesn't mean said product becomes any better... and actually I have nothing good to say about ECS. 'nuff said.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

*Re: (joako)*

Ah, my sarcasm detector was not turned on.


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

okay. baby boy blue here needs an answer/explanation.















i think i'm understanding it...
ALIENTECH > ECS ?
right?


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

The ECS module is a hack for the firmware your ZKE/Central conv. module. I suspect they are using the pirated firmware from a Passat B5 or B5.5 module. This product came onto the market via spam approx 2 years back from a Chinese vendor. I assume that ECS is buying these in bulk from the original vendor or some other overseas firm making a cheap knockoff of the original product. It probably works with most cars but some people report issues and unexpected problems with this hack.
The Alientech is more of a relay. It works something like you press lock lock and your windows roll up (not sure of the exact press sequences) but the point is it just attaches to your car wiring and detects the sequence of lock/unlock you press and then puts out electric signal just like if you put the key in the lock and hold it to lock or unlock to roll up or down the windows. I have never heard of any issues and it has been around way longer than the KVW1000 product. Worst case you unplug it and everything goes back to normal. Doubt you can reverse the EEPROM changes that KVW1000 makes. And since its talking on the diagnostic bus to re-program or flash a module WHO KNOWS what sort of worst case Murphy's Law problem can arise? In a certain car with a certain ECU under a very specific set of circumstances maybe it flashes your ECU instead of your ZKE.


----------



## KoolTrix (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (joako)*

thank you for the indept explanation. got it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WrOzzA (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (KoolTrix)*

Contact DIESELgti , he knows exactly what your trying to and he did it to my car with just using the VAG cable and software . The KW Mod is a easier way of doing it which cost 60 bucks , but anyone who has a cable and proper software can do it for free . 


_Modified by WrOzzA at 2:38 PM 2-3-2008_


----------



## dschein (Nov 27, 2006)

*Re: (WrOzzA)*

There are a few of us who can do this mod on pre-MkV car's. However it is not done w/Vag-Com and not appropriate for this forum.


----------



## WrOzzA (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (dschein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dschein* »_There are a few of us who can do this mod on pre-MkV car's. However it is not done w/Vag-Com and not appropriate for this forum. 

Ahhh , but yes it is done with a VAG-com . Because that is how I got the comfort control feature turned on . *NOT* with the KW100


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (WrOzzA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WrOzzA* »_
Ahhh , but yes it is done with a VAG-com. Because that is how I got the comfort control feature turned on . 

Then perhaps you'd be willing to share detailed instructions on how to do this with VAG-COM?
-Uwe-


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Even if its not, can we hear it?
Let me guess dump the EEPROM, change a bit and write it back?


----------



## dschein (Nov 27, 2006)

WrOzzA: Please share with us how you do this w/Vag-Com. I’ve been unable to find that option and it seems the authors (Ross-Tech) can’t locate it either.
joako: As I said earlier, discussions of how to perform this mod is this is not appropriate for this forum because it doesn’t use a Vag-Com cable.










_Modified by dschein at 8:17 AM 2-7-2008_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (dschein)*

VAG-COM is not a cable. VAG-COM is software.
-Uwe-


----------



## WrOzzA (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (Uwe)*

Sorry .... My bad .. different software. No need to make me feel like a dumb a$$


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (Uwe)*

still wrong, its a combination of both. you can d/l the software all you want, but then what? youd have to make your own cable!
 







But seriously, can anyone help me figure out why my car is throwing codes for the rear doors. Ive done exactly what i should to make this work, but its saying theres no comms between the rear L&R control modules. none of the windows respond, and i cant clear the codes cuz i cant figure out whats trippin....










_Modified by Rabbid0281 at 12:23 AM 2-10-2008_


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_still wrong, its a combination of both. you can d/l the software all you want, but then what? youd have to make your own cable!









For use on cars that do diagnostics on K-line with older version of VAG-COM, numerous people have done exactly that.

_Quote »_
But seriously, can anyone help me figure out why my car is throwing codes for the rear doors. Ive done exactly what i should to make this work, but its saying theres no comms between the rear L&R control modules. none of the windows respond, and i cant clear the codes cuz i cant figure out whats trippin....









Post a scan.
-Uwe-


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: (Uwe)*

well i reapplied my base coding, then recoded as per instructions, and now it works. i mustve messed with something outside of the module that was affecting it. it all works now yay!


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (dschein)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dschein* »_
joako: As I said earlier, discussions of how to perform this mod is this is not appropriate for this forum because it doesn’t use a Vag-Com cable.









_Modified by dschein at 8:17 AM 2-7-2008_

Care to send me an IM or email?


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (joako)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joako* »_
Care to send me an IM or email?

I spoke with this person about the alternative method. I'm assuming he isn't interested in receiving a bunch of IM's asking the same question, so I'll give a quick run-down here in this thread. Should the forum Moderator or Sponsors like it removed, I'll be more than happy to take this post down. 
It comes down to a very expensive software/cable that is no longer available. Apparently, the original author has passed away and the company which has the rights to it no longer markets the product. At the moment, I am unsure of the name of this software.
If you do not have this tool yourself or know of a buddy who has it, you might as well forget about it. The KVW100 module is your next best bet in terms of cost effectiveness, but from what I understand, it locks you out of the control module after use. I for one will not be pursuing this method, and hope more options will become available in the future. 
Hopefully, with this being said, inquiries into this particular alternative method will cease in this thread.


----------



## CreaseKeeper28 (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (j. Kush)*

thanks for all the info....
it was very informative for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
on the flip side.......sad to say i'll be dumping the GTi....gettin my butt back into a wrangler








i just miss that beast!!!!


----------

